
Vectored Signatures - rsaarelm
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=1545
======
rlucas
This is one example of a pervasive problem of the 1-bit social ecosystem or
what I call the "like-only problem"

It's partly a technological problem and I really like this approach to that
side. (one missing item would be nulls or no-opinion on one or more dimension)

The other more pervasive problem is the business problem if you will. So much
value is in the first bit of the edge of the graph, that getting incremental
bits onto each such edge is diminishing returns. Especially in venture land,
the name of the game is mindlessly adding nodes and edges. It is rational for
the graph owner because that's the way to grow value fastest, and because more
dimensions or bits on each edge makes it all a lot harder for humans (think ad
buyers) to grok.

A related issue is that from a human factors / psych perspective, recruiting
for 1-bit likes / friendless / petition signature is much easier.

But critics, curmudgeon, creditors, and any number of others might point out
that the ephemeral popularity contest of the graph of 1-bit edges is not a
good representation of reality.

Presently the solution is "graph analytics" and trying retrospectively to bolt
on additional info by inferring it from the graph rather than rich edges.

As a geek I love the idea of making our edges richer but as an investor I am
skeptical it is something we'll ever see outside of carefully curated walled
gardens / communities of devotees.

------
stevebmark
10px font because you hate humans?

~~~
groovy2shoes
Personally, I found that the body text being displayed in a normal size for
body text to be refreshing, as opposed to the recent crop of sites which
present body text in a size suitable for front-page headlines (a style which
seems to be in vogue, but has bewildered me since I first encountered it a few
years ago).

To each their own, but luckily browsers let us scale the text to whatever size
we find legible.

~~~
esrauch
Unfortunately browser text resizing is fairly glitchy, at least in my
experience with FF and Chrome.

